# Audi Q7 Ice by PPI - Cool Look Both on - and off - Road



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

By presenting the Q7 at the IAA in September 2005, Audi extended its product range with a luxurious and sporty SUV model. It was only a short while after its market launch that PPI Automotive Design presented an enhanced version of the 7-seater entry-level model, namely the PPI PS Q7. PPI is now presenting the technically and visually further advanced PPI ICE®. More dynamic, more luxurious and even more exclusive than its predecessor. Certainly no impostor, but rather a car to satisfy the highest requirements when it comes to driving pleasure and active safety. This bold car makes you feel like you own the road.
* Full Story *


----------

